# Up-date on my little donkey girl



## kimbell (Oct 1, 2008)

She started nibbling on her grain yesterday and last night she was eating it. Thanks go to the Lord, she has turned around. Just wanted everyone to know. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers. Kim & Libby


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 1, 2008)

gee, can you tell I am happy to be reading she is making a turn around??? I hate reading or hearing about sick donkeys. I feel so bad for them. Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 2, 2008)

I too am so happy that your little one is doing better. Prayers do work you just have to ask!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 13, 2008)

oh goody! i just asked in the other post... so glad to see this!!


----------

